# PZ Review of the Nikon 105mm f/1.4 -- face slicingly sharp



## ahsanford (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow.

http://www.photozone.de/nikon_ff/998-nikkorafs10514ff?start=1

It's only a 24 MP test camera, but that is a _shockingly_ good result. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 28, 2017)

Also, for those who have their chips on "Canon's future FF mirrorless rig will have a skinny new mount and not go full EF", you have to like reviews like this. 

Conceivably, you could (someday) adapt this fairly unique piece of kit if Canon did that.

- A


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 28, 2017)

That is one impressive peace of glass! This is the first lens from Nikon that I wish was available in Canon mount.


----------

